# George Gray lost in WW1 on North Shields trawler "Ranter"



## Notallatsea (Nov 15, 2021)

My great uncle, George Gray is listed on the Wellington Street, South Shields war memorial. This is in St. Stephen's Churchyard, Mile End Road. The entry is George Gray Master.

My late father said he was fishing close to the Tyne in North Shields steam trawler "Ranter". The ship shelled or hit a mine.

I have not been able to confirm this.

I did find a reference to the "Rambler" of North Shields, sunk by a mine, 4 miles from Blyth.

It seems the "Ranter" did exist, as some time ago, I found a reference to her fishing under naval protection from North Shields.

Any sources of information on trawlers lost in WW1 from North Shields would be great.

Notallatsea


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
*RANTER* Official number 114504, Port number SN300 was lost 27/08/1924 no other details known. Deleted from North Shields register 29/09/1924.
*RAMBLER* Official Number 105224 Port number SN247 was lost 26/02/1918, 4 miles east of Blyth*, *9 dead*.* After hitting Mine.
That said The *CWGC* says a George Gray was lost in 1917 and listed as Thiird Hand.




__





Third Hand George Gray | War Casualty Details 2887280 | CWGC


Third Hand George Gray | War Casualty Details | CWGC




www.cwgc.org





It could be that CWGC has it wrong or there was another trawler with the name* RANTER*
I will search further. 
Meanwhile could you try and get hold of the *LAST *Crew agreement of* RAMBLER *O/N 105224
This will tell us without doubt if your man was onboard. avalable from here--------------




__





Official Numbers: 104924, 104931, 104932, 104933, 104934, 104935, 104936, 104937,... | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




Be sure to give the *official number *and that you only want her* last* C/A. Otherwise they will quote you for alll the crew agreements in the piece.
Later,
regards
Roger.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> *RANTER* Official number 114504, Port number SN300 was lost 27/08/1924 no other details known. Deleted from North Shields register 29/09/1924.
> *RAMBLER* Official Number 105224 Port number SN247 was lost 26/02/1918, 4 miles east of Blyth*, *9 dead*.* After hitting Mine.
> That said The *CWGC* says a George Gray was lost in 1917 and listed as Thiird Hand.
> ...


British Vessels Lost at Sea 1914-1918 records no fishing vessel being lost with the name *RANTER*


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
Just to add to what Roger has posted.
RANTER, fishing vessel. Built 1901, 99grt, North Shields-reg SN.300. Requisitioned by Admiralty in 1917/18, commissioned and flew white ensign; continued commercial fishing under naval control. 

On October 12th, 1917, the British trawlers JOHN M. SMART and RANTER, fishing 10 miles north east of the mouth of the Tyne, were attacked by a German torpedo boat with gunfire. JOHN M. SMART sank and 4 on board were lost and RANTER managed to return, but had 4 casualties. Read more at wrecksite:  https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?64063

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Hugh,
I was just about to email you on this one.
Do you think CWGC has it wrong? Anything on FMP? I did consider the John M Smart but found no immediate connection.
Best
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Roger,
I think the trawler RANTER is correct - she wasn't mined but survived the attack by the German torpedo boat - all 4 were killed by gunfire. I have added the DAS register for the 4 killed aboard. He is shown as 3rd Hand on both the DAS register and the CWGC.








I do note the DAS register has the official number incorrectly written as 114505.

Edited to add his award of the British War Medal - service in the Fishery Reserve.









Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Roger,
> I think the trawler RANTER is correct - she wasn't mined but survived the attack by the German torpedo boat - all 4 were killed by gunfire. I have added the DAS register for the 4 killed aboard. He is shown as 3rd Hand on both the DAS register and the CWGC.
> View attachment 689440
> 
> ...


Yes Hugh, 
I think you are correct. He is described as "Master" on the War Memorial and an earlier post but of course he could have sailed as Third Hand for this trip.
If the O/P wants chapter and verse then he should obtain the Logbook of RANTER covering the date 12/10/1917
Obtainable from the Maritime History Archive in Newfoundland. Cost around £25.




__





Crew List Index Search Results






mha.mun.ca




regards
Roger


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Yes Hugh,
> I think you are correct. He is described as "Master" on the War Memorial and an earlier post but of course he could have sailed as Third Hand for this trip.
> If the O/P wants chapter and verse then he should obtain the Logbook of RANTER covering the date 12/10/1917
> Obtainable from the Maritime History Archive in Newfoundland. Cost around £25.
> ...


Born in wallsend spent a lot of time in North shield I've got a lot of time for the people of North tyneside hope you have lots of luck in your quest tony


----------



## Notallatsea (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks so much for your research and efforts Roger and Hugh. It has taken years for me to get this. I used to say in work "Find the right people and you get the right answers " and this has proved abundantly true here.

The account of the Ranter being attacked by gunfire fits with my later father's account, rather than hitting a mine.

George Gray's brother, my grandfather Henry Francis Gray, was indeed born in Scarborough. Very likely George and another brother Thomas Gray were as well.

I think the Master and third hand explanation makes sense.

A little more family history research should confirm this is indeed, my great uncle, George Gray.

Thanks Tony too, for your kind words.


----------



## spooner (Mar 8, 2019)

On October 12th, 1917, the British trawlers JOHN M. SMART and RANTER, fishing 10 miles north east of the mouth of the Tyne, were attacked by a German torpedo boat with gunfire. JOHN M. SMART sank and 4 on board were lost and RANTER managed to return, but had 4 casualties. Read more at wrecksite:  https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?64063

Hugh, as a member of Wrecksite.eu, do you know if their tech is having troubles? I tried to join but when attempting to confirm (via their email), it comes back as a 404 Error. I do see that their News section has not been updated since September.
Thanks!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

spooner said:


> Hugh, as a member of Wrecksite.eu, do you know if their tech is having troubles? I tried to join but when attempting to confirm (via their email), it comes back as a 404 Error. I do see that their News section has not been updated since September.


Sorry spooner, I am not a member of wrecksite so I am not sure if they are having problems. 

Regards
Hugh


----------

